# Exclusive Car Care - 1962 Jaguar E-Type - Paint Correction & Leather Refurbishment



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

*Exclusive Car Care - 1962 Jaguar E-Type - Paint Correction & Leather Refurbishment*

Hi guys

Thanks for taking the time to view another studio post from Exclusive Car Care. Please follow us on Facebook and Twitter for daily updates. Whilst we have been using Twitter for a few years we are fairly new to the whole facebook thing and just started using it more regularly so please hit the "LIKE" button:thumb:

Here we have a 1962 Jaguar E-Type Series 1 3.8 Litre Roadster that saw me take a trip out to Somerset to carry out a Paint Correction Detail and Leather Refurbishment to drivers seat.

Correction was done using Menz 302 and a polishing pad and then refined with Megs 205 and a 3M finishing pad. Paint was then prepped with Swissvax Cleaner Fluid and then sealed with 2 coats of Swissvax Best of Show. All chrome polished with Brillant metal polishes and then sealed with Blackfire Metal Sealant

Below are a few "before's & after's" during the correction stages







































































































































The worn leather drivers seat was repaired.


















Finally some finished shots of the car looking gorgeous in the evening sun







































































































































Thanks for looking!


----------



## indydulay (Apr 30, 2011)

Cracking work Jay and what a beautiful motor


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Amazing work :thumb:

Love the direct sun shots :thumb:


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

indydulay said:


> Cracking work Jay and what a beautiful motor


Thank you



AaronGTi said:


> Amazing work :thumb:
> 
> Love the direct sun shots :thumb:


Thanks Aaron, we always try and show direct sun shots as we have nothing to hide and offer true paint correction:thumb:


----------



## skorpios (Sep 11, 2011)

Great job Jay! :thumb::thumb:

STUNNING photos!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho

Truly amazed!!! (especially the afternoon ones! Unbelievable scenery for detailing photoshoot!!!)


----------



## ashman (Jan 13, 2010)

Jesus f'in christ!!! What a cantastic job! A proper E type aswell, soooooo much nicer than 2+2's


----------



## Silver V70T5 (Mar 29, 2012)

Gorgeous!

Even my missus is impressed!


----------



## Defined Reflections (Jun 4, 2009)

Nice work and a stunning car!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

skorpios said:


> Great job Jay! :thumb::thumb:
> 
> STUNNING photos!!!! :doublesho:doublesho:doublesho
> 
> Truly amazed!!! (especially the afternoon ones! Unbelievable scenery for detailing photoshoot!!!)


Thanks skorpios



ashman said:


> Jesus f'in christ!!! What a cantastic job! A proper E type aswell, soooooo much nicer than 2+2's


Thanks ashman



Silver V70T5 said:


> Gorgeous!
> 
> Even my missus is impressed!


Thanks



Defined Reflections said:


> Nice work and a stunning car!


Thanks:thumb:


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Stunning work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Beautiful car, correction and photos Jay! 

Thanks for posting a truly stunning classic! :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

One of the most amazing cars i ever saw and now is really perfect.

Superb Work Jay :thumb:


----------



## Galia530 (Jun 29, 2012)

Really Stunning, the work & the car ! How did you sort the leather out ? Was that a new piece put in or some magic rejuvenating potion !
George


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Great work there


----------



## Huw (Feb 16, 2007)

Great work on a stunning motor.


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

stunning work, best looking car ever.


----------



## B&B Autostyle (Apr 4, 2010)

Fantastic Jay. Stunning work.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Absolutely stunning Jay, brilliant work as ever.

Did you refurbish just the bolster on that seat or the whole seat?


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

Now that is Exclusive!!

Chris.


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

That's amazing! great job.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Jay you are the master!! If I couldn't do my own car, I'd bring it to you!

Russ.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

DMH-01 said:


> Stunning work there mate :thumb:


Thanks



Alan W said:


> Beautiful car, correction and photos Jay!
> 
> Thanks for posting a truly stunning classic! :thumb:
> 
> Alan W


Thanks Alan:thumb:



Racer said:


> One of the most amazing cars i ever saw and now is really perfect.
> 
> Superb Work Jay :thumb:


Thanks Rui:thumb:



Galia530 said:


> Really Stunning, the work & the car ! How did you sort the leather out ? Was that a new piece put in or some magic rejuvenating potion !
> George


A bit of filler was used to fill in a few small area's where leather was really worn then dye was used to match colour of the rest of the seat



gb270 said:


> Great work there


Thanks:thumb:



Huw said:


> Great work on a stunning motor.


Thanks Huw



Miguel Pestana said:


> stunning work, best looking car ever.


Cheers Miguel, certainly a good looking car to me too.



B&B Autostyle said:


> Fantastic Jay. Stunning work.


Thanks B&B



Refined Detail said:


> Absolutely stunning Jay, brilliant work as ever.
> 
> Did you refurbish just the bolster on that seat or the whole seat?


Thanks. Just the bolster was done, the rest of the seat was fine once it was cleaned up. Dye was an exact match so blended in well.



ckeir.02mh said:


> Now that is Exclusive!!
> 
> Chris.


Thanks



Bill58 said:


> That's amazing! great job.


Cheers Bill



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Jay you are the master!! If I couldn't do my own car, I'd bring it to you!
> 
> Russ.


Cheers Russ, I wouldnt call myself the master! I just enjoy my job and put a lot of pride in to it and like to do it properly.:thumb:

I would say Kelly @ KDS is the master:thumb:


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

That's the most amazing looking car, and i just love the colour! Fantastic work, thanks so much for sharing!


----------



## Soul Hudson (Jul 5, 2011)

That is pure filth. Awesome job on the paint work.


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

jesus isnt that car just stunning. Class work


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Great job on a beauty, love the nature also.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

JBirchy said:


> That's the most amazing looking car, and i just love the colour! Fantastic work, thanks so much for sharing!


Cheer''s Birchy



Soul Hudson said:


> That is pure filth. Awesome job on the paint work.


Thanks Soul:thumb:



horned yo said:


> jesus isnt that car just stunning. Class work


Cheer's



deni2 said:


> Great job on a beauty, love the nature also.


Definitively a beauty, if I had the money I would certainly have a E-Type in my collection.


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That seat looks brand new again. Brilliant work.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Excellent work mate, you must be very trustworthy.


----------



## hibberd (Jul 5, 2006)

Stunning work, lovely car and very special. if you want to read about the car

http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C303712


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

streaky said:


> That seat looks brand new again. Brilliant work.


Thanks Streaky



President Swirl said:


> Excellent work mate, you must be very trustworthy.


Cheers Prez:thumb:



hibberd said:


> Stunning work, lovely car and very special. if you want to read about the car
> 
> http://www.carandclassic.co.uk/car/C303712


Thank you:thumb:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks amazing:thumb:


----------



## 3976 (Nov 20, 2006)

The best looking car anyone classic car fan can buy. And the work matches the car!!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

tonyy said:


> Looks amazing:thumb:


Thanks tonny:thumb:



JD said:


> The best looking car anyone classic car fan can buy. And the work matches the car!!


Cheers JD:thumb:


----------



## mattcoupturbo (Aug 14, 2006)

Great work on a true icon, stunning car.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Oh WoW, I had some of those wheels, great look and fine job.


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

mattcoupturbo said:


> Great work on a true icon, stunning car.


Thanks Matt and must certainly a icon:thumb:



Titanium Htail said:


> Oh WoW, I had some of those wheels, great look and fine job.


Cheers fella:thumb:


----------



## stresser (Jun 22, 2010)

Fantastic car and your work and pictures really do it justice! :thumb:

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Rgk Detailing (Dec 6, 2006)

Beautiful job! 

what a stunning looking car! been my dream car for a good years 

Richard


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

stresser said:


> Fantastic car and your work and pictures really do it justice! :thumb:
> 
> Thanks for sharing!


Thanks



Rgk Detailing said:


> Beautiful job!
> 
> what a stunning looking car! been my dream car for a good years
> 
> Richard


Cheers Richard:thumb:


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

what a beauty! pure class cars!

how did you do the seats? did you use colourlock?


----------



## elfuego (Jan 16, 2012)

Amazing!!!:thumb:


----------



## lisaclio (Sep 6, 2008)

amazing work


----------



## Mumbles (Nov 7, 2011)

Gorgeous car, lovely work! :thumb:


----------



## .Z.R. (Apr 18, 2012)

Epic car! Epic job!


----------



## dhiren_motilal (Apr 3, 2011)

what a beautiful car and colour nice work mate.


----------



## Kelly @ KDS (Aug 4, 2008)

that is stunning 

kelly


----------



## Michael_McL (Aug 25, 2011)

Gorgeous looking car, excellent work too!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Stunning job on one stunning Jaguar :thumb:

Mario


----------



## arbth703 (Mar 14, 2012)

Absolutely beautiful car, love it. Great colour too.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Top draw Jay !


----------



## Giobart (Mar 23, 2011)

Good job and beautiful photos!


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

Wout_RS said:


> what a beauty! pure class cars!
> 
> how did you do the seats? did you use colourlock?


With Gliptone Liquid Leather



elfuego said:


> Amazing!!!:thumb:


Thanks



lisaclio said:


> amazing work


Thank you



Mumbles said:


> Gorgeous car, lovely work! :thumb:


Thanks Mumbles



.Z.R. said:


> Epic car! Epic job!


Cheers Z.R



dhiren_motilal said:


> what a beautiful car and colour nice work mate.


Thanks



Kelly @ KDS said:


> that is stunning
> 
> kelly


Thanks Kelly



Michael_McL said:


> Gorgeous looking car, excellent work too!


Thank you Michael



Eurogloss said:


> Stunning job on one stunning Jaguar :thumb:
> 
> Mario


Thanks Mario



arbth703 said:


> Absolutely beautiful car, love it. Great colour too.


:thumb::thumb:



Auto Detox said:


> Top draw Jay !


Cheers Baz



Giobart said:


> Good job and beautiful photos!


Cheers Giobart:thumb:


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Stunning, one of my dream cars


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Great work on a stunning car Jay


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Stunning stunning stunning


----------



## Exclusive Car Care (Jan 14, 2007)

North east Car Care said:


> Stunning, one of my dream cars


One of mine also:thumb:



prokopas said:


> Great work on a stunning car Jay





stangalang said:


> Stunning stunning stunning


Thanks guys


----------

